# Can someone try and ID this for me?



## Markw (Aug 31, 2008)

I currently have two chameleons that I care for at others homes. These are not them. Someone was trying to give them to a pet store that doesnt have experience with any types of chameleons and they were just going to give them a try without researching them. This is a bad idea. Chameleons are extremel fragile and delicate animals. I gave them $5 a piece and took them home. I will research and care for them as best as possible. Their adult counterparts were also sold off for $5 to a breeder and they look exactly like them just about 3-5" long. Any help or links to it will be greatly appreciated.

Oh and sorry, I took the 2nd picture with my phone so its bad quality.











Mark


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 31, 2008)

They look like veiled chameleons.  I used to have a few, but I didn't get them that young.


----------



## uplander (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't say for sure but they appear to be true Chamelions unlike all the Anoles pawned off as chamelions. Cool critters I would have taken them home for $5 a piece even though it would of cost several hundred for the terrarium to set them up in


----------



## Markw (Aug 31, 2008)

They dont live in terrariums, only screened enclosures for good ventilation. And they are true chameleons. They are not veiled though, becuase I saw their parents and theyre deffinately not veiled. Im just not sure what they are and have nothingto go off of becuase the pet store asked no questions. I also tried some PP to try and get the composition thing down. Is this better than the first one? JKust a crop and a little contrast boost. 

1)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or this one?
2)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mark
PS.  I know the lighting is a litte harsh, disregaurs that and only comment on composition if you would?  Thanks a million.


----------



## uplander (Aug 31, 2008)

I had Chamelions when I was a kid and have always thought of doing it again. So fun to watch.


----------



## Markw (Aug 31, 2008)

They are pretty amazing.  The panther ones are the greatest when it comes to color change, but these guys are jsut as good in my opinion.  Unique.

Mark


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 31, 2008)

> They are not veiled though, becuase I saw their parents and theyre deffinately not veiled.


 
Gotcha.  The babies looked like it, they don't have much for veils at that age.  I would have taken them for $5, too.  I still have the full set-ups from mine, but just haven't gotten around to getting any more.  The snakes & bearded dragons are plenty for now.


----------



## Markw (Aug 31, 2008)

Any interest in getting rid of the setups?  Apparenty I need more now .

Mark


----------



## Phranquey (Aug 31, 2008)

> Any interest in getting rid of the setups? Apparenty I need more now .


 


I don't think you'd want to pay for the shipping...:mrgreen:  Plus, I do eventually plan on getting some more.

I built a screened cabinet that measure 6' wide x 2' deep x 4'tall (without the stand), and it is, um, quite heavy.  I have it set up with dividers to hold either two or three chameleons.


----------



## Markw (Aug 31, 2008)

Your probably right.  I was thinking about making them a mesh cage too.  Theyre pygmys so it doesnt need to be any immaculant thing.  Do you know of somewhere I could get directions or diagrams about how to go about building one of these cages?  Maybe even a picture of one of yours on hand so i could get an idea?  

Mark


----------



## KamaKazzy (Sep 1, 2008)

The pygmies, which I do believe they are, need smaller spaces (makes it easier for them to find food) so you may be better off buying a Reptarium or something similar. They are inexpensive screen cages, very light, and work great for chams. Good luck with them!


----------



## Markw (Sep 1, 2008)

They are pygmys, but I just dont know which type of pygmy they are.  I plan to buy a reptarium, but I have always wanted to build one so when the opportunity opened, I figured i'd take it.  

Mark


----------



## Bigfatts (Sep 1, 2008)

They look like Panthers to me. The coloring on the sides with the horizontal white marking and also head structure are very Panther to me. You should buy them all and resell them. Just a regular veiled baby goes for $50-75 around here in the shops.


----------



## Markw (Sep 1, 2008)

They are 10 days old today if that helps with the ID'ing.

Mark


----------



## photo28 (Sep 1, 2008)

Its hard to tell when theyre young. I was thinking of getting a chameleon.


----------



## Markw (Sep 1, 2008)

To anyone thinking of getting one, make sure you do your research, and when you think your done, do some more.  If you get it right, theyre amazing critters.

Mark


----------



## Bigfatts (Sep 1, 2008)

> To anyone thinking of getting one, make sure you do your research, and when you think your done, do some more.


 
Amen. And do not buy a Veiled as a pet if you want to be able to hold it. I have had 3 and none of them were friendly, my brother also had 2 and both were biters as well. In general they are just pissy lizards. Panthers and Jacksons make great pets and can become quite friendly.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 1, 2008)

almost looks like dwarf leaf chameleons, great deal you got whatever they are:thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Sep 2, 2008)

Veiled can be "pissy lizards", but I was ery surprised when My grandmother bought my grandfather one for christmas one year taht was only used as a breeder and never held.  This lizard thrived to be held..all day.  He would claw at the glass (I know, not good to keep them in an aquarium) until his lights went ot for the night.  He was amazing.

RIP Rex.

Mark


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 2, 2008)

I had two veiled males who were polar opposites.  One of them required a leather welders glove to get anywhere near him, and the other one would sit on my shoulder all day long if I let him.  Overall, they do have poorer dispositions than most.


----------



## Markw (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree.  If your going to go with a chameleon, Id say get a panther.  Good dispositions and the most spectacular colorations usually.  I would reccommend www.chameleonsonly.com.  Can anyone comment on post #4?

Mark


----------



## Markw (Sep 4, 2008)

Well I guess not, but I do have good news.  I have successfully Identified my new babies as Rudis Chameleons. (_Chamaeleo trioceros rudis_)  They will only grow to be about 4-7".  They are said to be pretty rare on the pet trade and generally make great pets.  I've definately gotten my moneys worth with these little guys.  I will keep you all updated.  And I would still love to have a comment on post 4 if you would.  Thanks.

Mark


----------



## John_05 (Sep 4, 2008)

Markw said:


> Well I guess not, but I do have good news.  I have successfully Identified my new babies as Rudis Chameleons. (_Chamaeleo trioceros rudis_)  They will only grow to be about 4-7".  They are said to be pretty rare on the pet trade and generally make great pets.  I've definately gotten my moneys worth with these little guys.  I will keep you all updated.  And I would still love to have a comment on post 4 if you would.  Thanks.
> 
> Mark



I like the idea,  but I think seeing your whole thumb would help.

Also,  a little more light on the left side so the picture was more evenly exposed would look a bit better too,  IMHO.


----------



## outlandishogle (Sep 4, 2008)

go to www.repticzone.com good info there.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 4, 2008)

Bottom of post #4:



> I know the lighting is a litte harsh, disregaurs that and only comment on composition if you would? Thanks a million.


 

As far as photographic composition goes, the blue thing and out of level wood panelling in the background do nothing for this picture. All I am really getting is a sense of scale from your thumb. It's summer...take these guys outside, put them on a dark brown stick (or tree branch), and have some greenery just out of focus in the backgroud for a touch of pretty bokeh and proper contrast. Or do the same indoors with some houseplants in the background, just watch your ambient colors.


----------

